# Are these edible?



## NMH5050 (Sep 25, 2017)

I came across these yesterday and was wondering if they are edible. Any help is appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 25, 2017)

No, those are jack o` lanterns.


----------



## NMH5050 (Sep 25, 2017)

Thanks for your help!


----------



## NCHillbilly (Sep 25, 2017)

You can eat them, but they will make you wish you were dead for about two or three days, and you will lose several pounds.


----------



## NMH5050 (Sep 25, 2017)

HA! I think that I am going to keep buying them at the store! Thanks again.


----------



## ryanh487 (Sep 25, 2017)

NCHillbilly said:


> You can eat them, but they will make you wish you were dead for about two or three days, and you will lose several pounds.



Wanna start a weight loss business?  We can call it the jackocleanse.  we'll be millionaires.


----------



## Para Bellum (Sep 28, 2017)

Do they really glow at night?


----------



## NCHillbilly (Sep 28, 2017)

Metro Trout said:


> Do they really glow at night?



The gills of fresh ones are faintly luminescent. It's not a bright glow. The mycelium of honey mushrooms glows brighter, it's known as foxfire.


----------



## Para Bellum (Sep 29, 2017)

NCHillbilly said:


> The gills of fresh ones are faintly luminescent. It's not a bright glow. The mycelium of honey mushrooms glows brighter, it's known as foxfire.



Very interesting.  Thanks NCH.


----------

